# Speed-Posters



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Seem to be a few of those around lately. :thumbsdown: :disgust: :hammer:

Can't imagine what they're trying to do.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just eager to catch up on all of the interesting and informative threads I expect!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Mind you, I could be construed as a speed poster - nearly 500 in a tad over 3 months! Jeez, I need to get out more!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you were on the radar for a while Tim h34r: :lol:

We've made our views clear on those who speed post JUST to gain access to the sales forum to sell.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I feel violated!


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

pg tips said:


> you were on the radar for a while Tim h34r: :lol:
> 
> We've made our views clear on those who speed post JUST to gain access to the sales forum to sell.


I don't want to sell I want too buy Buy BUY....... But if I do Noreen said I will die Die DIE........


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

pg tips said:


> you were on the radar for a while Tim h34r: :lol:
> 
> We've made our views clear on those who speed post JUST to gain access to the sales forum to sell.


Big brother is ALWAYS watching h34r: :naughty:


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

I am a TZ regular but when the site went down i found this place and found everyone to be really happy to have the influx of new members in such a short space of time. I guess you could call me a speed poster as i have been here less than a week and have 25 plus posts, not to sell but to contribute especially when you guys have been so welcoming.

Now TZ is back up and running i am sure things will quiet down but i for one plan to stay and hope that i can contribute. On TZ there has been the same issue of speed posting newbies, not all out to sell, but i know it is frustrating, but rest assured i am sure not every newbie is out to take advantage of the selling platform.......well i hope not anyway


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Who?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Me? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mark


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> Mind you, I could be construed as a speed poster - nearly 500 in a tad over 3 months! Jeez, I need to get out more!


That's a lot, but you do actually have an interest in watches of course!


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Watch-nut this wasn't aimed at you, it's the "wow great watch" for 50 posts in about an hour.

Hope you'll enjoy your time here :rltb:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Do the great watch wow I wish I had one posts count as well


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> Watch-nut this wasn't aimed at you, it's the "wow great watch" for 50 posts in about an hour.
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy your time here :rltb:


+1

Even in my short time here, it is obvious when a speed poster is busy at work, and then sure enough along comes a sales thread, and they wonder why they don't get a buyer.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we are nearly getting good at this now! :lol: We get a feel of whose heading for the sales forum, and by no means all of the speed posters are or do (Anyone remember Mac when he 1st joined :lol. Jase plays a game amongst the mods of trying to guess which speed posters are just here to sell. He's not often wrong









You are certainly NOT on the radar David, neither are any of the recent visitors from TZUK


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> (Anyone remember Mac when he 1st joined :lol.


I wondered if someone was going to bring that up h34r:


----------



## bdstevens (May 5, 2007)

Speed posters - can't stand em! :hypocrite:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

7 posts in 2 1/2 years!  :lol:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

bdstevens said:


> Speed posters - can't stand em! :hypocrite:


pictures please!

( +1 for me!)


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > (Anyone remember Mac when he 1st joined :lol.
> ...


Blimey Mach you've only been a member 13 months longer than me and yet you've racked up a gazillion posts . That's speed posting par excellence, I say we ban the ne'er do well







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


Mac should have restricted access to the forum and be made to eat Wright's pies and gravy for at least a week.

As a concession, he can pick the meat out and give it to the clever creatures and even the thick one, and the gravy can be made from mushrooms rather than beef if so desired :yucky:.

I doubt the cat's will like that kind of gravy, in fact, I'm sure they won't.:wink1:

Dog's will eat almost anything, even mushrooms.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You`ve met Rusty (AKA ` The Ever Hungry Doggle`) then Stan?



:lol:

BTW he is without doubt the most intellegent dog I`ve ever know :smartass:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like dogs almost as much as cats Mac, I wouldn't wish mushroom gravy on any living creature, not even a human.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> I feel violated!


Don't worry Tim... if anyone ever looks up your location on Google maps they will fully understand why you spend so long on the forum! :yes:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > I feel violated!
> ...


I know - it's the novelty - we only got electricity last month!







It's a wonder we only have 2 kids!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I like dogs almost as much as cats Mac, I wouldn't wish mushroom gravy on any living creature, not even a human.


I don`t like mushrooms :yucky:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I like dogs almost as much as cats Mac, I wouldn't wish mushroom gravy on any living creature, not even a human.
> ...


They're not bad fried in bacon fat. :angel_not:

:lol:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Mind you, I could be construed as a speed poster - nearly 500 in a tad over 3 months! Jeez, I need to get out more!


Believe this is my 200th in under 2 months. But nothing to sell as I can't bring myself to part with any thats my problem.

PS. Anyone know why my emotions work intermittently or should I start a new topic. HA HA...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jeffvader said:


> Watch-nut this wasn't aimed at you, it's the "wow great watch" for 50 posts in about an hour.
> 
> Hope you'll enjoy your time here :rltb:


Exactly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...




:lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oooh...another 51st post in the Sales Section







....I'm sure I can set my watches based on some of these.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see we've had another Speed Poster today.....50 posts in nearly as many minutes. :wallbash:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later.

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I see we've had another Speed Poster today.....50 posts in nearly as many minutes. :wallbash:


It seems it was in vain as there appears to have been a "software glitch" with his post count :lol:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mutley said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > I see we've had another Speed Poster today.....50 posts in nearly as many minutes. :wallbash:
> ...


Who was that then?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

gaz64 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


It looks like defendnola had a 10 post deduction.


----------

